# Omaha 12/18?



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Going to be traveling for work a few days a month to the Omaha area - just thinking about getting together for a drink and a smoke Thursday eve?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

is the anyone on Omaha?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll drop my boy a line, what part of Omaha are you visiting? There are two places that I know of that you can smoke indoors.

zitro


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Staying in the north east area of Omaha - from the looks of things, it looks like Cigarros is closest to the hotel, Nickleby's looks to be second closest


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Beagle Boy said:


> Staying in the north east area of Omaha - from the looks of things, it looks like Cigarros is closest to the hotel, Nickleby's looks to be second closest


Can't smoke at Cigarros, you can at Nickelbys. Just FYI...


----------



## zepol (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry for late response, but you know how busy December is. Well zitro joe never contacted me, but I think I was out of town that week anyways. If you get a chance to come down again let me know and I'll try show you around. There's suposed to be JCS Herf in January, with regular monthly Herfs starting in March. Drop me or zitro joe a line next time your in town.

zitro joe
:tpd:


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

zepol said:


> Sorry for late response, but you know how busy December is. Well zitro joe never contacted me, but I think I was out of town that week anyways. If you get a chance to come down again let me know and I'll try show you around. There's suposed to be JCS Herf in January, with regular monthly Herfs starting in March. Drop me or zitro joe a line next time your in town.
> 
> zitro joe
> :tpd:


Dude, I totally sent you text message!


----------

